# chicken



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

if one is interested, this is a video from "Johnson and Wales" on how to bone a whole chicken into professional serving pices. if you are a bit squeamish viewing raw chicken being "processed" do not watch. no blood or anything like that. chef does't where gloves(i do). one can use the same technique with already cooked birds.


----------

